# "squinting" Flip lights



## 3Nissmo's (Sep 9, 2005)

does any body have a control unit that allows u to set the to be "squinting' ?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I know on my Z all I had to do was unplug a little connector. Then you just play with the headlight switch till you get it where you want it. I don't know if the S13's would be the same though


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

yeah, it's the same, but all that does is disable the motors, meaning that they are ALWAYS like that. I know of a guy who makes new ones for them so you can control how much you can raise them. I'll try and find his site.

*runs to look*


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

they still make these, i forget who, but i think you can check on summit racing or something, its just a dial that you turn and it sets the headlight at that level...


i'd search "240sx lazyeye controller" in google or something


edit: here i did it for you

http://store.racinglab.com/pihecophehea.html


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well mine didn't disable them. It made them stay down unless I pushed the button to raise them without the lights on, or if I flashed my brights.


----------

